# Exercise and Impending Miscarriage



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

I am 11 weeks pregnant with what appears to be a blighted ovum. I have some light spotting and I'm wondering what the risks are for doing light exercise while waiting for a natural miscarriage. I know that you shouldn't exercise while spotting during a "threatened" miscarriage but what if the miscarriage is going to happen anyway? I'd just like to be able to go for a short run close to my house.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

As long as you arent in pain or bleeding heavy, I dont see the harm.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you, MountainMama. I'm looking forward to a therapeutic run through the mountains when this is over.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I find the mountains very theraputic.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

After I found out my baby was no longer alive (but I hadn't miscarried yet), I found exercice to be a huge help for my heart and soul. I don't have mountains accessible (lucky you!) but I took long walks by the river. This may or may not have trigered the miscarriage, but this was a good thing, in my case, and a huge relief my body finally did what it was supposed to do (the baby had passed 5 weeks previously, but I had had a missed miscarriage, which, I guess, turned to be an almost missed miscarriage?)

Listen to your body, remember that you're doing this for your soul and not to compete in any race, and try to enjoy the solace of nature!


----------



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, Bena. I definitely won't be competing in any races in the next little while. The lingering pregnancy hormones have slowed my pace down to a crawl! I'm content for now with short easy runs. They really do help clear my head and make me feel strong in my body despite what's going on right now. It is very therapeutic to get out into nature and fresh air too. But mark my words: I shall run like a fiend through the forest once these pregnancy hormones have made their way out of my system!


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I get you!

One of the things that has gotten me through this is running!

The nurses at the day surgery unit I went to for my D&C thought it was funny that I had brought Runner's world magazine as my reading material, but, honestly, even reading about running kept me grounded through what was probably the worst ordeal of my life!

I wish you can " run out the yuckies" very soon!


----------



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

I had a good run last night, and this morning I started to miscarry at home. I feel like the run helped get things going, but who knows. Funny thing - my bathroom cupboard is stashed with Runner's World mags. Nothing unusual about reading about training at this particularly low point in life









I gotta say, missing out on running while dealing with an unviable pregnancy was a little rough. I stopped training for a big race when I got pregnant. When race day came along, it was bittersweet celebrating with my friends who crossed the finish line while I was spotting and wondering if I was about to miscarry. The universe feels a little unfair sometimes.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

I completely get you!!
I started the year working on beating my PR for the half-marathon. Then, obviously, getting pregnant put off that plan, which was fine by me.

But I can't helpf but feel bitter that now I'm not running that race (it's at the end of may, there is nooo way I can catch up on that training, and the 10K is full







) *and* I'm not having a baby. It just feels so unfair!

It may sound weird, but I'm glad you started to miscarry naturally. After I found out my baby hadn't been living for 5 weeks but I hadn't miscarried, it was nice when I did finally start to bleed to see that my body was doing what it was supposed to do and finally let go. I could finally beging to heal.


----------



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

Aw, Bena! We should start a support group for runners who've had races thwarted by miscarriage. I'm guessing you'll PB at your next half by a good 30 minutes considering what you've been through! You're a strong lady!

I was very glad to miscarry at home with my husband looking out for me. It was hard but it was also fascinating how my body knew what it needed to do. I can now look forward to the healing process and I'm feeling really good about that right now.


----------

